# AAW Symposium in San Jose CA



## Vern Tator (May 8, 2012)

Are any members of this group going to the AAW (American Association of Woodturners) symposium this June? We could get together for dinner one evening or ?


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

I wish I could, but it's not in the cards for me this year. I will be attending SWAT in Waco in August unless something comes up. Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## Vern Tator (May 8, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I wish I could, but it's not in the cards for me this year. I will be attending SWAT in Waco in August unless something comes up. Have fun and take pictures!


I'm only getting to go because it is on this coast and a fairly cheap airfare. So when Mama said go ahead,:lolol: I'm going. I will take lots of pics, there is always a lot of cool work there.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 8, 2012)

Not me either, but this is a great thread. Can anyone chime in on good woodturning shows/conventions to attend?


----------



## Vern Tator (May 8, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Not me either, but this is a great thread. Can anyone chime in on good woodturning shows/conventions to attend?


How far west in Western Colo? I will be in Vail at the "Pioneers Weekend" in late September. I taught skiing and built custom homes there in the late 60s and 70s.


----------



## BarbS (May 8, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Are any members of this group going to the AAW (American Association of Woodturners) symposium this June? We could get together for dinner one evening or ?



I wish. I have kids and grandkids there, too, but I'm stuck at home as a caregiver for my elderly mother. Let us know how great it is! I'm sure you'll have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 8, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Not me either, but this is a great thread. Can anyone chime in on good woodturning shows/conventions to attend?
> ...



I am in the Grand Junction area


----------



## dean jordan (May 8, 2012)

Going to Provo next week for their symposium. It will be number 12 forme. Then San Jose in June. My 4th nat symposium. They are well worth the money and the wood choice is amazing.
Dean


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Dean, Want to have dinner together Thursday or Friday night in San Jose?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Not me either, but this is a great thread. Can anyone chime in on good woodturning shows/conventions to attend?




Sorry... I missed this post. The national meeting is the largest(so I'm told). SWAT which is coming up in August in Waco, TX is the second largest, and it's a lot of fun... We're planning to go again this year. Lots of places have regional symposia, and you'd just have to check with local clubs. I'll probably also hit the Nashville event around the end of January... It's much smaller the SWAT, but I enjoyed it last year. The Utah event that just past is supposed to be a great event, but I've not had the opportunity to attend. Anyway, that's the little bit I know about symposia.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 5, 2012)

This will be my 4th national symposium. It is usually a thank you gift from my daughter and son in law. They don't have emergencies at their house, the have "Grandpa Vernies". I respond because I love them and then they sneak the admission price into a Christmas gift for me. I probably won't go next year as it will be on the east coast, but you never know. It is a great place to learn a lot about wood and turning it. :irishjig:


----------

